# ماكنة تعبئة امبولات الماء الطبي المعقم(sterilizd water for inj.)



## مصطفى محمد البدري (13 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
مطلوب مني وضع متطلبات انتاج الماء الطبي المعقم بامبولات بلاستيكية للابر الطبية(الالات و المواد الاولية ومكائن تعقيم الماء والبيئة المطلوبة للمكائن )
نطلب مساعدتكم في تقديم مايمكن تقديمه 
مع الشكر والامتنان


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (16 نوفمبر 2008)

اخي الكريم محمد البدري .

انك تطلب خط انتاجي من عدة مراحل .

سؤالي لك ماهو تخصصك وفي اي مرحلة وهل ماتطلبه بحث , تقرير او مشروع تخرج .

انتظر جوابك .

البغدادي


----------



## التوزري (16 نوفمبر 2008)

اظن انه يطلب كيفية تقطير الماء ثم تعقيمه
اما التقطير فهو بعتمد على الة الة بلورية في معضم الحالات بها مقاومات 
تعمل على غليان الماء و من ثم تبخيره ليمر في انابيب مبردة لبكثف ثم يعود
قطرة قطرة الى ماء خال من بعض الشوائب 
اما التعقيم فالذي اعرفه ان الماء يعقم بالمصفات و التمرير عبر الضوء 
الفوق البنفسجي 
و الله اعلم


----------



## مصطفى محمد البدري (16 نوفمبر 2008)

*عـــــــــــاجل*

تحية طيبة 
نشكر مروركم واهتمامكم اعمل في شركة مختصة بانتاج الماء الصحي للشرب وانتاج الماء المقطر و قد تم تكليفي لغرض تحديد المعدات المطلوبة لغرض انتاج الماء الطبي المعقم للابر الطبية وباستغلال الماء المقطر المنتج في الشركة وصار الاختيار على انتاج plastic ampules ومن خلال بحثي في مواقع الانترنت علمت انه من الضروري وجود وحدة تعقيم مياه ووحدة تعبئة 6 لتر بالدقيقة فسؤالي 
وطلبي هل هناك متطلبات اخرى؟ وهل يمكن المساعدة في توصيف تلك الوحدات؟ وهل الاجواء المطلوبة هي اجواء معقمة؟ وكيفية الحصول عليها ؟ وهل الماء المنتج من وحدة التعقيم تستخدم مباشرة للتعبئة ؟

 مع الشكر والتفدير


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (16 نوفمبر 2008)

اخي الكريم مصطفى .

تشيد خط انتاجي لأمبول الماء المقطر يتطلب معرفة ودراية تامة لمتخصص قد عمل في هذا المجال لتلافي حصول

اخطاء ليست في الحسبان .

وسوف انقل موضوعك لقسم الميكانيك عسى ان نجد احد الاعضاء من لديه مخططات جاهزة من اجهزة ومعدات

قد يحتاجها المصنع من مكائن بلاستك للحقن وقواب لشكل المبول وحجمها واجهزة تقطير وحجمه من انتاج وايضا

اجهزة تعقيم بالاشعة الفوق البنفسجية ومعدات التعبة والتغليف والمساحة .

وان شاء الله نجد العون والمساعدة من قبل الاعضاء .

تقبل تحياتي .

البغدادي


----------



## مصطفى محمد البدري (17 نوفمبر 2008)

اشكر اهتمامك استاذ شكري 
سعة الامبولات المطلوبة 5 مل الماء المقطر متوفر في الشركة الطاقة الانتاجية كحد ادنى 6 لتر في الدقيقة مع الشكر والتقدير


----------



## تشيان لي (24 يونيو 2009)

*محمود\-الصين*

الاخ مصطفي الكريم
السلام عليكم ورحمه الله
نحن شركه صينيه متخصصه في انتاج ماكينات تعبئه الادويه وخصوصا الماء المقطر تلذي يخقن تحت الجلد وجميع الادويه التي تيسخدم للعين او الانفخ وكذلك جميع الاحماض 
ويسعدنا الرد علي استفساراتكم
محمود-الصين


----------



## محمد الخيرو (6 أغسطس 2009)

اريد اسعار ماكنات الماء المقطر محمد الخيرو ومراسلتي على ايميلي المذكر اعلاه mohammed_cosmatic


----------



## hassan128 (10 يونيو 2010)

*مطلوب معمل كامل لانتاج الامصال الطبية*

سلام
مطلوب معمل كامل لانتاج اللامصال الطبية ارجو ممن لديه فكرة عن الماكينات او دراسات عن المشروع المساعدة ولكم الشكر


----------



## nomannoman (28 أغسطس 2010)

*نريد مكائن تقطير*



تشيان لي قال:


> الاخ مصطفي الكريم
> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله
> نحن شركه صينيه متخصصه في انتاج ماكينات تعبئه الادويه وخصوصا الماء المقطر تلذي يخقن تحت الجلد وجميع الادويه التي تيسخدم للعين او الانفخ وكذلك جميع الاحماض
> ويسعدنا الرد علي استفساراتكم
> محمود-الصين



شكرا 
نريد مكائن تقطير حيث يوجد لدينا معامل عطورات


----------



## nomannoman (28 أغسطس 2010)

*نريد مكائن تقطير*



nomannoman قال:


> شكرا
> نريد مكائن تقطير حيث يوجد لدينا معامل عطورات



رسلنا على 
[email protected]


----------



## RY007AN (18 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ارجو ان تفيدوني هل يوجد جهاز لفحص الشوائب التي تظهر في الامبولات الزجاجية التامة الصنع والتي تكون شوائب دقيقة . مع التقدير


----------

